
Most recent MIT grads cannot power a light bulb with a battery - rmason
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=188&v=aIhk9eKOLzQ
======
greenyoda
The statement in the title that " _most_ recent MIT grads cannot power a light
bulb with a battery" is certainly not supported by the linked video, in which
a handful of people fail at this task. They may have posed the problem to
hundreds of students and shown a small number who failed.

------
rmason
The reason this astounded me was that as a ham I could have solved this
problem at fourteen. Might have stumped me for a few seconds having one wire
instead of two but I would have gotten there.

But maybe it's not unusual because I've had recent college CS grads fail the
FizzBuzz test.

